# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Nga emisioni i Aida Shtinos kërkohet Asim Aruçi

## trantino

Ne vitin 1970, Asim Aruçi zhduket pa lene gjurme nga reparti ushatarak ku qe derguar me sherbim ushtarak dhe qe atehere asgje nuk dihet me per te. Mendohet se ka jetuar ne Bruksel deri ne vitin 1981. Me pas nuk ka informacione por hamendje. Ky u prezantua dje ne emisionin "Njerez te humbur" ne Vizion Plus(mund ta shikoni ne Media Player).  

Nga emisioni doli qe ai mund te jete derguar me sherbim nga Sigurimi i Shtetit.
Ne vitin 1986 ne shtepine e tij ne Durres, dy civile i kane bere fotografi nenes 
se tij dhe gjyshes duke u thene te mos shqetesohen. Prape ai nuk eshte bere i gjalle.

Nese dikush di diçka te njoftoje ne websiten e Vizion Plus TV.

----------


## trantino

Ne vitin 1970, Sami Aruçi zhduket pa lene gjurme nga reparti ushatarak ku qe derguar me sherbim ushtarak dhe qe atehere asgje nuk dihet me per te. Mendohet se ka jetuar ne Bruksel deri ne vitin 1981. Me pas nuk ka informacione por hamendje. Ky u prezantua dje ne emisionin "Njerez te humbur" ne Vizion Plus(mund ta shikoni ne Media Player).  

Nga emisioni doli qe ai mund te jete derguar me sherbim nga Sigurimi i Shtetit.
Ne vitin 1986 ne shtepine e tij ne Durres, dy civile i kane bere fotografi nenes 
se tij dhe gjyshes duke u thene te mos shqetesohen. Prape ai nuk eshte bere i gjalle.

Nese dikush di diçka te njoftoje ne kete forum

----------


## Living in Vain

me sa di une nje Korcar eshte shume mik me nje person i cili mendohet te jete Sami Aruci ne Chikago.

Emri i ketij korcari eshte bere publik ne emision nderkohe qe shqiptaret e Chikagos kane trokitur ne porten e "Sami Arucit" dhe ai e ka mohuar te kete kete emer?!

----------


## mario_kingu

> me sa di une nje Korcar eshte shume mik me nje person i cili mendohet te jete Sami Aruci ne Chikago.
> 
> Emri i ketij korcari eshte bere publik ne emision nderkohe qe shqiptaret e Chikagos kane trokitur ne porten e "Sami Arucit" dhe ai e ka mohuar te kete kete emer?!


ne yello  page ska me ket  emer :P ne kete emer ne chicago 
No Listings for ARUCI found

----------


## Living in Vain

> ne yello  page ska me ket  emer :P ne kete emer ne chicago 
> No Listings for ARUCI found



Sigurisht qe me kte emer nuk do mund ta gjeje njeri. Ky eshte nje person me histori nga pas dhe emri i tij nuk mundet te jete ky?! Nese ndonje eshte i gatshem te ndihmoje apo te gjeje Thimi-on le te kontaktoje me emisionin pa hezitim.

----------


## ScarFace_23

Gjynaf ato te shkretet qe kane humbur,po kjo Aida re car ylli eshte.Dini gje e martuar eshte? te vdes lali

----------


## mario_kingu

ka foto  ky  qe thoni ju  ?????

----------


## trantino

Po ma gjete emrin dhe adresen do me ndihmosh. I verteti Sami mban nje emer grek a dicka te tille dhe ka nje pike shitje shumice alkolike prane trenit ne dalje te Chicagos. Do me ndihmosh shume po ma gjete emrin. Ka lindur ne 20 Janar 1947 dhe kuptohet qe do te mbushe 60 vjeç.

----------


## mario_kingu

> Po ma gjete emrin dhe adresen do me ndihmosh. I verteti Sami mban nje emer grek a dicka te tille dhe ka nje pike shitje shumice alkolike prane trenit ne dalje te Chicagos. Do me ndihmosh shume po ma gjete emrin. Ka lindur ne 20 Janar 1947 dhe kuptohet qe do te mbushe 60 vjeç.



simbas fotos  sme duket i njour por sic ke then me lart ai ka dyqan me pija alkolike ketu njo shum shqiptar  qe kan te tilla  do pyes dy veta qe kan dyqane te tilla po mesova gje ju kthej pergjigje 

ndersa per ate adresen qe thoni a e dini sa stacione trenash ka ne dalje te chicagos jan pa fund  nejse po mesova gje ju kthej  pergjigje 
ciao mario

----------


## trantino

he mo Mario gjete gje ?

----------


## mario_kingu

> he mo Mario gjete gje ?


nga keta qe kam pyetur  sdin gje hic  as e ka iden sorry  por do pyes edhe njehere mbas vit te ri ciao

----------


## trantino

Pyet ate Thimi Trebicka ne Elmhurst.

----------


## King_Arthur

une e ndjek gjithmone kete emision dhe eshte vertet nje nder emisionet me te spikatur .

per personin ne fjale mendoj se do jete e veshtire te gjihet per vete faktin se nese ai ka qene vertete me sigurimin e shtetit . dhe ai vete nese eshte gjalle mbase nuk deshiron te identifikohet pasi keta te shikut gjithmone rrine sekret .
dhe per kete arsye ka nderruar identitet .
une personalisht mendoj se puna e ketij Asim Aruçi nuk deshirn te behet publike , mbase ai mund ti kete harruar te gjithe ketu dhe i ka fshire nga kujtesa .

gjithesesi per familjen e tij do ishte mire te gjihej

----------


## Noizy

*Car teme plako e ke myt amon mer*

----------


## trantino

Skorpions - familja po e kerkon dhe nese ka bere pislleq ndaj kombit te vet 
maksimumi qe mund te bejme ne eshte qe ky njeri te diskreditohet. Gjate kohes se komunizmit jane bere shume atentate ndaj mergates shqiptare dhe eshte arritur perçarja. Te tille njerez vrane Aleksander Kondon dhe njerez si ky Samiu e kane mbajtur ate pushtet gjalle. Por le ti leme keto - pas vitit 1990 kur ndryshoi sistemi, misionet e tyre mbaruan dhe shume erdhen dhe i kontaktuan njrezit e tyre ne Shqiperi. Ky ka 36 vjet pa e kontaktuar familjen. Pra ka dy mundesi : ose ka bere aq shume maskaralleqe sa ka ndryshuar identitetin ose thjesht eshte 
i pafytyre ndaj familjes se vet ose kane nderhyre ne menyre ne menyre kirurgjikale dhe ikane fshire memorje.

----------


## King_Arthur

po ka mundesi cfare nuk te shkon nder mend .

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Skorpions - familja po e kerkon dhe nese ka bere pislleq ndaj kombit te vet 
> maksimumi qe mund te bejme ne eshte qe ky njeri te diskreditohet. Gjate kohes se komunizmit jane bere shume atentate ndaj mergates shqiptare dhe eshte arritur perçarja. Te tille njerez vrane Aleksander Kondon dhe njerez si ky Samiu e kane mbajtur ate pushtet gjalle. Por le ti leme keto - pas vitit 1990 kur ndryshoi sistemi, misionet e tyre mbaruan dhe shume erdhen dhe i kontaktuan njrezit e tyre ne Shqiperi. Ky ka 36 vjet pa e kontaktuar familjen. Pra ka dy mundesi : ose ka bere aq shume maskaralleqe sa ka ndryshuar identitetin ose thjesht eshte 
> i pafytyre ndaj familjes se vet ose kane nderhyre ne menyre ne menyre kirurgjikale dhe ikane fshire memorje.



Keshtu si flet ti, jo njerez, por as dele s'ke per te gjetur !

----------


## trantino

Mi Corazon - ky eshte mendimi im dhe pak me intereson nese te pelqen ty apo jo!

----------


## Mr_Beni

O shoku, ku tipi e ka emrin Sami Aruci mer jo ashtu si ja ke vene ti Asim. Meqe eshte agjent duket sikur ja ke koduar me dashje. ha ha ha. 
Ej po shume histori e papame kjo. Mesa e di une ai eshte gjetur se e kam pare tek Vizion + ne emisionin NJEREZ TE HUMBUR. Gazetaret i kishin marre nje foto atij tipit qe kishte nderruar edhe emer pale, dhe ngjante jashtezakonisht me vllain ne studio. Hajde merre vesh tashi se si eshte e verteta.

----------

